# It's Official



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

My wonderful husband received official word today:

He got the promotion!

They close up shop tomorrow until January 2. With so few people around, the details of start date, etc. will be confirmed when they return from Christmas break. It'll likely be by the end of January, though...

I'll still be around, but if I'm a bit scarce, it'll be due to moving arrangements.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations Kelly and Tony. Looks like Peoria is going to be the destination of the NJ Haunters roadtrip this summer. I wish you guys all the best with the move.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!! Youll be a bit closer to me now!  Good luck on the move!! Hire movers lol


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Awww, congrats Ms. W. good luck with the move and be safe.

Marry Christmas to you and the family!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cograts to you & tony, dont forget to take pics of the new home


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Congratulations Tony and Irma. Does this mean with the promotion you can cook me shrimp?


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Excellent!! Congrats to the Hubby! Guess that means we'll definitely see you at the BBQ in March right?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrates to you both. Hope all goes well with the move.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

So does that mean your beautiful house will be for sale... hmmmmm just kidding. Congrats!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

congrats to you and hubby


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you all!!!!!!!

Yes, I'll post pics of the new house (really want a tree and porch)...

Vlad, yes, I will cook shrimp, but I was going to any way!

Nut, most definitely we'll be coming to your bbq - look out!

Court, yes, house will go on the market in January!!!

Thanks so much for your well wishes!!!!! We're going to be celebrating tonight!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats on the whole new life.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Woooo Whoooo!
Congratulations to you two!!

When is the open house?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Congrates and Best wishes


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats to you both...Im sure you will love it in peoria.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY! Bigger promotion = more moola to play props with!


----------

